# Resume question



## jbauersachs@cox.net (Aug 14, 2012)

I am currently updating my resume and am wondering what is the best way to list my education experience in ICD-10 on my resume.  It was limited but I feel quite comfortable with the ICD-10 and feel it should be mentioned, I just don't know how to mention it. I have my CPC-A and am one class away from my degree, I have no previous experience in coding except what I gained in school, so I am using a functional format for my resume. Trying to highlight the things I learned since my previous carreer was in a different field. Any ideas or suggestions are welcome. Thanks, J


----------

